# Introduction Sale: Menzerna PO203 at Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Many of you seem to express interests on Menzerna PO203S.

How about I run a special on it for 48 hours.

It would look something like this.

Menzerna PO203S at $32.99

Menzerna PO203S and Menzerna Top Inspection for $44.95

Let me know what you think.......










Menzerna PO203S was used on all the panels I tried to just use 2 pads for this detail Green and White for finishing.









Before shot of the rear panel: (I am going to give you as many shots as possible to shot the imperfections)

























In this rear panel I only used a white pad:
50/50 shots in angles.

































Finished product









Click here to purchase

Please email me for a price quote on shipping to Europe /Asia.


----------

